# Diagramas y Manuales de Servicio Para Plantas de Audio....



## flaKobuKaro

Aqui les dejo unos manuales de Servicio para las super plantas de Audio Pioneer y otras mas para que les sea utiles en la reparacion de estas plantas ya que son un poco complicadas....

Bye....


PIONEER_VSX-295__405__425.rar



PIONEER_VSX-515-K.rar



PIONEER_VSX-815-K__815-S__819-K.rar



PIONEER_VSX-D812-K.rar



PIONEER_VSX-D908TX.rar



PIONEER_XV-HTD1.rar



Yamaha_rx-v420.rar


----------



## Tacatomon

No tendras por ahí el diagrama del Modular Panasonic SC-TM82AV.

Necesito saber que integrados lleva de salida ese bendito Modular.

De antemano Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## enigmaelectronica

Lastimosamente son de baja calidad.. y no se entiende casi nada


----------

